# Power wheelchair battery



## rustyjames (Jul 20, 2008)

Might be a bad charger, especially if it's an onboard type typical with that brand. I'm surprised it has lead-acid batteries, most powerchairs use gel's.

Also, you might have one battery that's bad. I would check each one out and see what you have. If ones bad it's recommended to replace both.


----------



## Giles (Jan 25, 2010)

UPDATE---I used two trickle chargers to partually charge each battery. Batteries were disconnected from each other.
The factory charger would then charge the batteries.
All is well and he is riding again:thumbup:
Just plain sad that a company sells a Chinese made article and they know very little about it:furious:
I call the company and they said it did not have "lead acid batteries"
I informed them that they need to look at what they are selling--charger states what type batteries it charges and the batteries are marked Lead Acid:whistling2:


----------



## Thurman (Feb 9, 2009)

Just to clarify something: I worked for a battery company for a few years and you could indeed have a "Lead Acid" battery that is the AGM type. That would be "Absorbent Glass Mat" lead-acid type battery. These use a fiberglass type mesh over the plates which absorbs the acid into them to prevent spills. They actually have less loss of acid than none AGM batteries. Some of these are actually marketed as "Gel-cell" batteries, although there is actually no "gel" within the battery. The AGM batteries usually require a minimum voltage for most chargers to start working. There are chargers out there specifically for AGM batteries with detect very low (2 Vdc or less) voltage and will charge these batteries. Look very carefully at the labels on the batteries in question and see if it states anywhere on them "AGM". Sometimes, IF you can get the caps off, you will look in the battery and see what appears to be "white" plates, these are AGM plates.


----------

